# How to store caustic soda? A safety issue



## Orda (Oct 6, 2014)

Hello again 

I finally got the right caustic soda and I made a bit of soap yesterday to test it. Sorry, this will be a bit long, I just want to explain it properly. 
I am a bit of a safety freak, especially since I have kids and pets around the house, so here is my issue:

The caustic soda came into these plastic bags, that's how the company delivers it. I have 5 bags currently at my home and they are all put in a large plastic bag, 2 per bag, and these bags are tightly tied and put in another larger plastic bag. So I don't think this will be an issue. 
My problem is with the bag I opened to use in the soap making. After opening the plastic bag, I poured the caustic soda in it into a plastic container, because I was worried that some of the crystals would fall out of the bag after it was opened. Is that okay? The plastic container was a hazelnut chocolate spread container, so it also has a lid which tightly closes it so no air will flow into the container. It is just the caustic soda, not water lye. Since I thought that the caustic activity of the soda would chip a glass container, my only other option was a plastic one. 
Is that alright? Or should I put it into another container?
I just don't want to take any risks :/

Thanks a lot!


----------



## dillsandwitch (Oct 6, 2014)

plastic is fine as long as moisture cant get in. the only concern I would have is making sure that your kids don’t mistake it for nutella and try to get in there and hurt themselves with the lye. Maybe get a pail with a lid from your local hardware store instead


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 6, 2014)

I know of many soapers that recommend storing their bags of lye in buckets with gamma-seal lids:

http://animalgals.wordpress.com/2014/07/09/dog-food-container-gamma-seal-lids-and-buckets/


 IrishLass


----------



## Orda (Oct 6, 2014)

dillsandwitch said:


> plastic is fine as long as moisture cant get in. the only concern I would have is making sure that your kids don’t mistake it for nutella and try to get in there and hurt themselves with the lye. Maybe get a pail with a lid from your local hardware store instead



Hi 

After pouring it into the plastic container, I put that container in a plastic bag and then into another plastic container and all that is inside a cardboard box high up in a shelf where there is no humidity or much air flowing activity.
I was just worried that it would eat through the plastic and give me a nice panic attack  

Thank you for your answer. I will look for a better container when I can, just to be on the safest side possible.

Have a good day


----------



## Orda (Oct 6, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I know of many soapers that recommend storing their bags of lye in buckets with gamma-seal lids:
> 
> http://animalgals.wordpress.com/2014/07/09/dog-food-container-gamma-seal-lids-and-buckets/
> 
> ...




Hello 

Oh, those buckets look great. I live in Albania though, so I'm 100% sure there's no way for me to find any of those here. I will look into hardware stores though and get a better container and put all the lye bags in there.

Thank you for the suggestion 
Have a good day


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 6, 2014)

Heavy plastic containers that can be tightly closed are the best way to store lye -- either NaOH or KOH -- for regular use. I would never use glass. Plastic bags are fine just for storage as long as the bags are closed tightly and do not have any holes. 

Proper labeling so adults know the danger and keeping the lye safely out of reach are the other concerns I have. 

I do not have children in the house, but I do have playful dogs that like to chew on unlikely things. My lye is stored in well-marked plastic bottles, and the bottles are kept in a latched dog-proof plastic storage bin. No food ever gets stored in the bin -- just soaping supplies.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 6, 2014)

Off Topic - I had a cat that taught himself to open one of those lids!


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 6, 2014)

I store mine in the bright orange 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot. The lids fit tight enough that I have to use a bucket wrench to open it. I have some 2 lb hdpe jars that I fill so I do not keep opening the bucket every time I need lye. These have child proof caps but are also kept on a top shelf in a cabinet I can lock up if necessary. I do have one granddaughter here most days but she has been taught since she was toddling to not touch buckets or jars with big red x's on them or bright orange buckets.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Oct 6, 2014)

I also pour into a 5 gallon bucket, but fill a few 2lb jars so that I don't expose to the moisture in the air every time I want to soap. I have put the lye into two five gallon buckets just to make it easier to move them. My buckets are bright green camo, so they stand out from the other white buckets.
I use the Gamma seals, and they make a Hugh difference, they are available on Amazon, and at Home Depot. I do have to say putting the Gamma seal on took some strength, and a rubber mallet. The seal keeps the moisture out of the bucket, and I don't have to worry that any lye is going to go flying when I open, just twist, and it is open. Then twist again to close.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 6, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> I also pour into a 5 gallon bucket, but fill a few 2lb jars so that I don't expose to the moisture in the air every time I want to soap. I have put the lye into two five gallon buckets just to make it easier to move them. My buckets are bright green camo, so they stand out from the other white buckets.
> I use the Gamma seals, and they make a Hugh difference, they are available on Amazon, and at Home Depot. I do have to say putting the Gamma seal on took some strength, and a rubber mallet. The seal keeps the moisture out of the bucket, and I don't have to worry that any lye is going to go flying when I open, just twist, and it is open. Then twist again to close.


I am going to go to Home Depot and check out the Gamma Seals


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2014)

I heat seal the caustic soda in double plastic bags.


----------

